# DIY- Removal & Installation of Power Window Motor & Regulator



## techtalk (Jun 8, 2011)

Howdy ladies and gentlemen,

So I worked on my first Versa today- a customer needed to swap out their broken power window motor & regulator so I complied. All in all, the job wasn't too difficult and can be completed within a few hours, depending on your mechanical skill level  

--Parts--
80731-ED00A- OEM LH Motor Assembly Regulator 
80730-8991A- OEM RH Motor Assembly Regulator

1. Remove the door finisher.

2. Disconnect the harness connector of speaker, and then remove sealing screen. Note: If sealing screen is reused, cut the butyl-tape so that a part of butyl-tape remains on the sealing screen.

3. If equipped, reconnect the power window switch electrical connector.

4. Operate the power window main switch to raise/lower the door window until the door glass bolts can be seen.

5. Remove the door glass bolts.

6. Raise the door glass and hold with a suction lifter.

7. If equipped, disconnect the harness connector from the regulator assembly.

8. Remove the door glass bolts, and then remove the regulator assembly.

--INSTALLATION--

9. Installation is the reverse of removal.


----------

